# 2nd Vivarium Build - 10gal



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'd like to present to you my second official vivarium. It's just a regular ol' ten gallon. I don't really count my first two attempts at viv building as actual builds because both times they came out horrible. I really wanted this one to have some nice landscaping and I think I achieved that so I'm pretty pleased with it. Let me know what you think....

These photos were taken a few days after I set it up which was a few weeks ago. Since then my java moss has really started to take off. One flaw in my design though is that I completely forgot to install come kind of tube to empty out my false bottom. I've been heavily misting my java moss and water is already starting to build up down there... Not sure how I'm going to get it out. 

I'm also going to be installing a small computer fan to manage the condensation on the front glass. Oh and let me also mention that I have an ultrasonic humidifier hooked up to it as well. 

I'll post more pics after planting. One last thing, any suggestions for possible inhabitants? I already have a pair of Veraderos so preferably not thumbs!
Here you go: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A few seconds after the fogger turned off:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dicemanorama (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow! That's a great lookin' viv!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice work! Can you push down a corner to the water and then use a hose to siphon? Or, the ever handy, turkey baster?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Depends on what you would like to put in there.....auratus? leucs?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nicely done!!!


----------



## f22 (Feb 21, 2010)

looks really awesome, great build.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys.

Turkey blaster eh... never thought of that one. I image it would take pretty long to empty a false bottom using one but it could work. Ill remember that thanks. 

Leucs would be pretty cool. Would a pair be able to fit happily in a 10gal? Also, whats the approximate price range on them?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but, in my noobish opinion, that tank would be ok for a pair of leucs. You've created a lot of extra space in there for them with that great wood scaping and they do like to do a bit of climbing. 

Leucs are generally not that expensive. Seems like they sell for 30 to 40 bucks in the US. Sometimes cheaper.

Oh, about the baster, you don't have to completely empty the false bottom. Just lower the water to below the bottom of the substrate.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry to hijack but what type of wood is that
-scotty


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm actually not sure what kind of wood it is... I bought it at my local fish store. If anyone has any guesses let me know.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

scottydo said:


> sorry to hijack but what type of wood is that
> -scotty


Hey Scotty, that's not a hijack. It's still about the posted viv and expressing interest in how they did it. A hijack would be posting your viv and showing off how you did yours. Or leading the subject away towards ff culture or something.

Ragalia, Very nicely done. I love the fog effect! 10 gallon is considered a little small for most of the bigger frogs. So I'm going to suggest some nice Epipedobates anthonyi, or Epipedobates Tricolor. They are bigger than a thumb but smaller than a tinc. There are some nice morphs available for about $50. Maybe cheaper if you shop them around. Might be able to do a trio in there as they are a smaller frog. As a bonus they will do a good bit of climbing to take advantage of those ledges you built in. Most larger frogs (except perhaps luecs) are going to stick to the floor and ignore your ledges.

You should really make sure you solve your drainage problem *before* you put any frogs in. If it were me I would bite the bullet and pull back one of the front corners right now. Install a drain tube and cover it up with something. Maybe a smooth rock and piece of moss over it to hide the tube.

The one other suggestion I have is leaf litter. It supplies breeding areas for microfauna and also hiding areas for your frogs so they feel more secure. The more cover your frogs are, the bolder they will be, i.e. more visible. They come out in the open more because they know that cover is only a hop away. I know, its not particularly pretty, but your frogs want it. We have to compromise with them and do some mossy patches and some leaf litter patches. 
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Regalia said:


> I'm actually not sure what kind of wood it is... I bought it at my local fish store. If anyone has any guesses let me know.


If you bought it at your fish store there is a good chance it is Mopani. If you had a closeup of just the wood we could give a better guess.
Doug


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like malaysian driftwood to me. Is this from aqua tropical?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

definitely Malaysian driftwood. Mopani doesn't have that lateral structure.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Ragalia, Very nicely done. I love the fog effect! 10 gallon is considered a little small for most of the bigger frogs. So I'm going to suggest some nice Epipedobates anthonyi, or Epipedobates Tricolor. They are bigger than a thumb but smaller than a tinc. There are some nice morphs available for about $50. Maybe cheaper if you shop them around. Might be able to do a trio in there as they are a smaller frog. As a bonus they will do a good bit of climbing to take advantage of those ledges you built in. Most larger frogs (except perhaps luecs) are going to stick to the floor and ignore your ledges.
> 
> You should really make sure you solve your drainage problem *before* you put any frogs in. If it were me I would bite the bullet and pull back one of the front corners right now. Install a drain tube and cover it up with something. Maybe a smooth rock and piece of moss over it to hide the tube.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Pumilio! I'll definitely look into the frogs you mentioned, I love my Veraderos so I don't mind small, but I'd like some diversity that's my only reasoning. 

I still need to fix a few things up so drainage tube is just another thing on the list. I'm going to be installing a small fan and I also and having issues with condensation building up in my humidifier tube. The tubing is only 1/4'' thick and I guess water droplets really mess with the fog flow. 

I was waiting to get my plants from D-Prime (thanks again dude) before adding my leaf litter and sprintail cultures. Now that that's taken care of I just need to sit back and let everything grow in.



d-prime said:


> Looks like malaysian driftwood to me. Is this from aqua tropical?


I did get the wood from aqua tropicale haha. Montreal has really limited resources so I guess it's not too weird that you were able to figure that one out 

As I mentioned above, I planted all the plants. I forgot what you answer was when I asked where you got your begonias. I really liked the one you had, it was more yellow/redish, not the giant one. 

I think once I get one or two of those, plus an orchis and maybe a small fern like the one you had (not the rabbits foot) the tank will look awesome. Any suggestions?


Oh and, Malaysian driftwood it is!


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys, 
Just thought I'd post a little update on my viv. For the first two months I had a full glass top on the tank and it seemed to be struggling a bit. I decided to have the glass cut an inch back and added a vent across the whole top of the tank. Since I made the change the tank really took off and has been growing in very nicely. 

Here's a photo that's a few weeks old... 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Since I took the photo I've added another plant to the top right corner but the light might be killing it.

Also here's a quick video I uploaded a few days ago:





Take a look, let me know what I could add/change.
Still looking to house a pair of darts in here in the near future. I'll probably get them after the summer. Leaning towards a pair of leucs but we'll see!
Thanks


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Regalia said:


> Take a look, let me know what I could add/change.


Well you could start by giving it to me...

Nice viv, what I like about this tank is that I would never have guessed its ONLY 10 GALLONS based on the pictures.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

§lipperhead said:


> Well you could start by giving it to me...


For a price... Muahaha. Kidding I like it too much. 

I forgot to rotate the pic, sorry about that. But yea, it does look a little bigger than a 10g doesn't it. I tried to make use of as much space as possible by building the overhang which turned out to be a pretty nice cave for the frogs and since it's my 2nd viv build I wanted to try some landscaping by creating an extra level on the left.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree with Malaysian Driftwood.

I LOVE your vivs. Hard to believe you can do all that with a 10gallon...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome viv. The foreground growth is great, looks very natural!


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Great clip.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Quick question... In the top right corner I have some Pearcea hypocyrtiflora and a bromeliad. Recently my brom has turned dark dark red, sprouted a pup and now the main plant basically shriveled up to nothing. The other two broms in the tanks are also turning from green to dark red now. I have two 65k bulbs and I mist once daily but there tends to be alot of moisture so I'm not sure if my humidity is too high or if the lighting is just too intense.


----------

